# Wakü Frage



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*Wakü Frage*

Hallo Community

Ein Bekannter von mir will demnächst zu seinem High End SLI Sys ne WaKü anschaffen. 
Nun fragt er sich, ob es nicht einfacher und günstiger wäre, sich eine Komplett-WaKü anzuschaffen oder sich eben alles selbst zusammenzubauen.

Gibt es da eine Kombination zwischen Preis und Leistung? 
Sollte auf jedenfall bestmögliche Kühlergebnisse erzielen. Wenn möglich, günsitg sein. 

Dachte so bis max. 250.  Mehr würde er nicht ausgeben wollen.

Wie hoch sind die Temperatur-Differenzen zwischen WaKü und LuKü? Sind die sehr hoch oder nur minimal, sodass es sich eigentlich nicht lohnen würde auf WaKü umzusteigen?

Meinungen dazu?

Danke


----------



## madine (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Also eine Wasserkühlung ist schon um einiges besser in der Kühlleistung als eine Luftkühlung.
Falls dein Freund einen knappen Monat warten kann, dann kommt nähmlich die PCGH Extreme mit großen Wasserkühlungstest raus, die er dann als Hilfe nehmen könnte.
Ansonsten hab ich bei Caseking die Zalmen Reserator (Komplettset) 2 für 239€ gesehen, aber wie gut die ist weiß ich auch nicht. Sie sollte aber reichen, solange er keine Weltrekorde knacken will oder 3 Grakas hat.
Ich würde aber erstmal raten zu warten bis das Heft raus kommt.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				madine am 29.05.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine Wasserkühlung ist schon um einiges besser in der Kühlleistung als eine Luftkühlung.


Echt!?


> Falls dein Freund einen knappen Monat warten kann, dann kommt nähmlich die PCGH Extreme mit großen Wasserkühlungstest raus, die er dann als Hilfe nehmen könnte.


Solange will er aber nicht unbedingt warten. 


> Ansonsten hab ich bei Caseking die Zalmen Reserator (Komplettset) 2 für 239€ gesehen, aber wie gut die ist weiß ich auch nicht. Sie sollte aber reichen, solange er keine Weltrekorde knacken will oder 3 Grakas hat.
> Ich würde aber erstmal raten zu warten bis das Heft raus kommt.


Gibs nen Link dazu?


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Was haltet Ihr von externen Wasserkühlungen?
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/29_147/XTCsid/pe9n99b3b9ffis40qj18i288uj0rreoe


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr von externen Wasserkühlungen?
> http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/29_147/XTCsid/pe9n99b3b9ffis40qj18i288uj0rreoe


Aqua Computers aquaduct und Watercools HT Fusion sind Top-Produkte, habe allerdings auch ihren Preis.
Diese Systeme sind im Grunde aber nur Radi+AGB+(nicht soo starke)Pumpe. Kühlkörper kommen noch auf den schon so happigen Preis drauf.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 29.05.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aqua Computers aquaduct und Watercools HT Fusion sind Top-Produkte, habe allerdings auch ihren Preis.
> Diese Systeme sind im Grunde aber nur Radi+AGB+(nicht soo starke)Pumpe. Kühlkörper kommen noch auf den schon so happigen Preis drauf.


Also sind externe WaKü´s nicht so empfehlenswert.


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 29.05.2008 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es um reine Preis-Leistung geht eher weniger.
Den Radi aufs Gehäuse stellen kann man ja auch bei einer "normalen" Wakü(musste ich z.B. zwangsweise machen). So oder so werden 250€ aber nicht reichen um neben der CPU auch noch zwei Grakas vernünftig zu kühlen.

Den Kühlleistungsvorteil einer guten Wakü gegenüber einem IFX-14 im Zusammenspiel mit einem QX9700 beträgt laut PCGHX übrigens ~15°C(50°C Delta CPU-Luft gegen 65°C Delta CPU-Luft). Das deckt sich auch in etwa mit den Erfahrungen bei meinem Umstieg(alles eine Nummer kleiner, aber das Verhältnis kommt hin).


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 29.05.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es um reine Preis-Leistung geht eher weniger.
> Den Radi aufs Gehäuse stellen kann man ja auch bei einer "normalen" Wakü(musste ich z.B. zwangsweise machen). So oder so werden 250€ aber nicht reichen um neben der CPU auch noch zwei Grakas vernünftig zu kühlen.


Wenn er doch nur 1 Karte betreibt? Die Karte wasserzukühlen ist doch eher zweitrangig oder?


> Den Kühlleistungsvorteil einer guten Wakü gegenüber einem IFX-14 im Zusammenspiel mit einem QX9700 beträgt laut PCGHX übrigens ~15°C(50°C Delta CPU-Luft gegen 65°C Delta CPU-Luft). Das deckt sich auch in etwa mit den Erfahrungen bei meinem Umstieg(alles eine Nummer kleiner, aber das Verhältnis kommt hin).


Ui, das sind sehr große Unterschiede die ich da lese. Lohnen würde sich das aber auf alle Fälle denke ich. Naja, die Hardware soll ja auch länger leben. Da ist eine WaKü schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 29.05.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Karte aber Lärm macht oder überhitzt ist auch die tollste CPU-Wakü nicht viel wert. Gleiches gilt bei Nvidia Chips übrigens auch fürs Mobo: Die Hitzeentwicklung eines NF 780i o.Ä. ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


> > Den Kühlleistungsvorteil einer guten Wakü gegenüber einem IFX-14 im Zusammenspiel mit einem QX9700 beträgt laut PCGHX übrigens ~15°C(50°C Delta CPU-Luft gegen 65°C Delta CPU-Luft). Das deckt sich auch in etwa mit den Erfahrungen bei meinem Umstieg(alles eine Nummer kleiner, aber das Verhältnis kommt hin).
> 
> 
> Ui, das sind sehr große Unterschiede die ich da lese. Lohnen würde sich das aber auf alle Fälle denke ich. Naja, die Hardware soll ja auch länger leben. Da ist eine WaKü schon nicht schlecht.


Eine anständige Lebensdauer kann man auch locker mit einer Lukü erreichen. Wakü wird immer nur bei OC-Systemen oder bei besonderen Lautstärkeansprüchen trotz Highest-End Hardware interessant.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 29.05.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Karte aber Lärm macht oder überhitzt ist auch die tollste CPU-Wakü nicht viel wert. Gleiches gilt bei Nvidia Chips übrigens auch fürs Mobo: Die Hitzeentwicklung eines NF 780i o.Ä. ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


Die 8800GTX soll erstmal nicht gekühlt werden. Nur die CPU und die NB/SB.


> Eine anständige Lebensdauer kann man auch locker mit einer Lukü erreichen. Wakü wird immer nur bei OC-Systemen oder bei besonderen Lautstärkeansprüchen trotz Highest-End Hardware interessant.


Als LuKü Option würde er da den IFX-14 in Betracht ziehen, falls es mit der WaKü nichts wird.


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 8800GTX soll erstmal nicht gekühlt werden. Nur die CPU und die NB/SB.


Das sollte gehen. So ein  MB-Set(zu NB und SB kommen noch die Spawas  ) kostet ca. 100€. Passende Teile gibt es auf jeden Fall bei EK und Mips. Watercool wäre etwas günstiger, hat aber afaik noch nichts passendes.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 29.05.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte gehen. So ein  MB-Set(zu NB und SB kommen noch die Spawas  ) kostet ca. 100€. Passende Teile gibt es auf jeden Fall bei EK und Mips. Watercool wäre etwas günstiger, hat aber afaik noch nichts passendes.


THX erstmal, schloss Deine Kombi von eben die Grafikkarte mit ein oder nicht?

Vom Preis mal ganz abgesehen,welche Punpe pumpt besser und erzielen die besseren Ergebnisse. Die Laing oder die von Eheim?


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 29.05.2008 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du die im anderen Fred meinst:
Nein, da hatte ich noch keinen Graka-Kühler genannt.


> Vom Preis mal ganz abgesehen,welche Punpe pumpt besser und erzielen die besseren Ergebnisse. Die Laing oder die von Eheim?


Die Laing ist kompakter und hat mehr Power, die Eheim/Aquastream ist dafür von Haus aus regelbar und im Normalbetrieb leiser als die Laing. Dazu kommen bei der Aquastream im speziellen je nach Ausführung noch ein paar Extras wie eine Lüfetersteuerung und Temperaturmessung.


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Also für folgende Optionen stünde für eine Wasserkühlung an:

*Option 1:*
XFX 780i SLI + 8800GTX (Maybe SLI)

*Option 2:*
ASUS Rampage Formula + 2 x HIS HD3870 Crossfire

Afaik hat das XFX ´ne aktive Kühlung. Würde da eine WaKü die Kühlung noch zusätzlich verbessern? Wenn ja, inwieweit und müsste er da noch extra Kühlteile für´s Board dazu kaufen?


----------



## Mau90 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 06:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für folgende Optionen stünde für eine Wasserkühlung an:
> 
> *Option 1:*
> XFX 780i SLI + 8800GTX (Maybe SLI)
> ...



Für beide:
CPU: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1890_AquaXtreme-MP-05-Pro-Limited-Edition-universal--delrin-.html
NB, SB und Mofset für X780i:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3217_Innovatek-780i--SLI--Mainboardk-hler-Kit-EVGA---Asus.html
Pumpe:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p466_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-Pro.html
8800GTX:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2059_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC8800-GTX-SLI-ready.html
HD3870 2mal:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3031_Aquacomputer-aquagraFX-HD-3870-G1-4--Plexiglas-Edition.html
Aussgleichsbehälter:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2277_Magicool-Plexiac-150-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html
Radiator:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html
für die das asus mainboard gibts glaub ich noch keine complett sets...
dazu kommen noch schläuche und anschlüsse und lüfter für den radiator 
mfg


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Ich habe mal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht. Wenn was fehlen sollte, dann bitte hinzufügen. 

Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klick* für Vollbild!


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				Mau90 am 30.05.2008 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Für beide:
> CPU: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1890_AquaXtreme-MP-05-Pro-Limited-Edition-universal--delrin-.html


Veraltet und überteuert.->Ek Supreme nehmen.


> NB, SB und Mofset für X780i:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3217_Innovatek-780i--SLI--Mainboardk-hler-Kit-EVGA---Asus.html


Total überteuerter Alu-Schrott.
Bei Watercool kann ich noch keine alternative finden, bei EK(PDF-Liste) wären es aber folgende Teile:
1*_EK-NB 780i_; 1*_EK-NB/SB 6_, 1*_EK-Mosfet 680i_


> Pumpe:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p466_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-Pro.html


Die "light" Version hat etwas mehr Power und kostet weniger.



> 8800GTX:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2059_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC8800-GTX-SLI-ready.html


HD3870 2mal:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3031_Aquacomputer-aquagraFX-HD-3870-G1-4--Plexiglas-Edition.html
Aussgleichsbehälter:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2277_Magicool-Plexiac-150-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html
Radiator:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html [/quote]
Gute Wahl.


> für die das asus mainboard gibts glaub ich noch keine complett sets...


Mit Ek ist das kein Problem.
Folgende Teile würden gebraucht:
Ein mal _EK-NB S-MAX_, ein mal _EK-NB/SB ASUS 4_ und zwei mal _EK-Mosfet ASUS 3a_.



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht. Wenn was fehlen sollte, dann bitte hinzufügen.
> 
> Danke!
> *Bild*


Für eine reine CPU-Kühlung ist das eine prima Zusammenstellung und zusätzliche Mobo-Kühlung packt der Dual-Radi auch noch. Wenn aber noch eine/zwei Graka(s) mit in den Kreislauf sollen muss mehr Kühlfläche her.

Schlauch muss natürlich noch zu der Zusammenstellung dazu und drei Lüfter braucht man für einen Dual-Radi eigentlich nicht  .


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 30.05.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mau90 am 30.05.2008 07:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Wahl.


> für die das asus mainboard gibts glaub ich noch keine complett sets...


Mit Ek ist das kein Problem.
Folgende Teile würden gebraucht:
Ein mal _EK-NB S-MAX_, ein mal _EK-NB/SB ASUS 4_ und zwei mal _EK-Mosfet ASUS 3a_.



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht. Wenn was fehlen sollte, dann bitte hinzufügen.
> 
> Danke!
> *Bild*


Für eine reine CPU-Kühlung ist das eine prima Zusammenstellung und zusätzliche Mobo-Kühlung packt der Dual-Radi auch noch. Wenn aber noch eine/zwei Graka(s) mit in den Kreislauf sollen muss mehr Kühlfläche her.

Schlauch muss natürlich noch zu der Zusammenstellung dazu und drei Lüfter braucht man für einen Dual-Radi eigentlich nicht  . [/quote]




Vielen vielen dank auch   Ich weiß eigentlich nicht, wieso er mir so was teueres und veraltes andrehen will. Okay, außer dem DUAL RADI ist alles also soweit in Ordnung und statt 3 Lüfter nur einen? Sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Gilt jetzt diese Kombi für beide Boards? (780i SLI und X48 Rampage Formula?)


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Ich habe die Liste nochmal kurz überarbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für Schlauch muss ich nochmal nehmen?

Ist der GPU Kühler gut? Oder bietet sich da ne andere Alternative?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Liste nochmal kurz überarbeitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein bild kann man nicht scrollen 



> Was für Schlauch muss ich nochmal nehmen?



hängt von deinen anschlüssen ab. ich empfehle 8/11 pvc mit passenden verschraubungen



> Ist der GPU Kühler gut? Oder bietet sich da ne andere Alternative?



leistung sollte okay sein, aber ich würde keinen alukühler nehmen. kupfer/edelstahl/kunsstoff modelle gibts von watercool und ek.



ansonsten: 
wenn es eher um leise denn extra-kühl geht, sind sowohl pumpe wie lüfter die falsche wahl. eheim wäre leiser (aber halt auch schwächer), s-flex wären leiser (bei niedrigen drehzahlen)
die unterschiede in der leistung zwischen einem eheim-deckel und dem nächsten merkst du in der temperatur garantiert nicht, die ursprünglich ausgewählte variante ist bei montage in 3,5" schächten aber klar überlegen. (wenn du die pumpe auf dem gehäuseboden stellst, ists ziemlich egal, solange die materialqualität stimmt - was ich für beide nicht weiß)


ach ja:

natürlich passt "1lüfter" zu einem "dualradiator" genauso schlecht, wie "3lüfter".


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Zu Lüfter+Radi:
Gemeint war dass du ja nur so viel Lüfter brauchst wie du Radifläche hast.
Also zwei Stück für einen Dual-Radi bzw. drei für einen Triple


			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Schlauch muss ich nochmal nehmen?


11/8er. Der normale PVC-Schlauch(2-3m) reicht.


> Ist der GPU Kühler gut? Oder bietet sich da ne andere Alternative?


Die alten aquagraFX sind nicht so das wahre.
Besser und kaum teurer ist die Konstruktion von Watercool.
Wenn das ganze etwas einheitlicher aussehen soll kannst du auch zu dem Modell von EK greifen.


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

THX @ Ruyven_Macaran and Olsytle    

Wenn sonst nichts mehr fehlen sollte werde ich meinen Bekannten die aktualisierte Liste rüberbeamen damit er dann bestellen kann.


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 30.05.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Lüfter+Radi:
> Gemeint war dass du ja nur so viel Lüfter brauchst wie du Radifläche hast.
> Also zwei Stück für einen Dual-Radi bzw. drei für einen Triple
> 
> ...




btw! Gibt es zu den Kühlern Tests, inden man sehen, wie gut die GPU-Kühler abschneiden?


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "Dual" und einem "Tripple" Radiator? 
Haben die Tripple ne größere Auflagefläche und somit bessere Kühlung. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn es nicht so sein sollte.

Wie siehts mit dem aus? 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p767_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Pro-III-Radiator-Rev-2.html

Oder dem? (Hat ne schönere Optik)
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1894_MagiCool-UV-Radiator-360-TRIPLE.html


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

**updated:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*klick für Vollbilld*


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "Dual" und einem "Tripple" Radiator?
> Haben die Tripple ne größere Auflagefläche und somit bessere Kühlung. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn es nicht so sein sollte.


radiatoren werden meistens in der Einheit "120er Lüfter" bezeichnet. Ein Single hat die Oberfläche von einem 120er, eine Dual die von zweien usw. .
Bei mehr Oberfläche kann auch mehr Wärme abgegeben werden, das Prinzip ändert sich auch durch das Medium Wasser nicht...


> Wie siehts mit dem aus?
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p767_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Pro-III-Radiator-Rev-2.html
> 
> Oder dem? (Hat ne schönere Optik)
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1894_MagiCool-UV-Radiator-360-TRIPLE.html


Der Zweite ist afaik etwas besser. Und wenn dir die Optik auch noch gefällt...


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 30.05.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zweite ist afaik etwas besser. Und wenn dir die Optik auch noch gefällt...


Sind hoffentlich nicht schädigend für die Augen?! 
Man liest und hört ja immer von UV-Strahlen und seine Auswirkungen. 
Also preislich liegen die faktisch ja auf selber Höhe. Könnte ich mich also problemlos für eins der beiden entscheiden? Was sagt ruyven_macaran dazu?!


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 30.05.2008 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding emittiert doch kein UV-Licht sondern leuchtet nur unter dessen Einfluss. 
Auch so eine UV-Kathode strahlt abernicht so stark dass man sich sorgen machen muss.


> **updated:


Falsches Anschlusskit und keine Lüfter  .
Zu dem Kit würde ich zur Sicherheit noch ein paar gewinkelte Anschlüsse nehmen.


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

**updated**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups, da sind wa ja schon knapp über der Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> **updated**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z.b. beim radi ließe sich sparen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3145_Black-ICE-Radiator-GT-Stealth-360---lite.html
(hat afaik auch nen tick bessere leistung)


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Beim AGB geht auch noch was(leider im Moment nicht lieferbar):
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2277_Magicool-Plexiac-150-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html


----------



## MSIX38 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 30.05.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 30.05.2008 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das leuchtet nicht, außerdem ist der von Dir vorgestellte Radi nicht vorrätig.


----------



## MSIX38 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 30.05.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim AGB geht auch noch was(leider im Moment nicht lieferbar):
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2277_Magicool-Plexiac-150-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html


Wann lieferbar?


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 31.05.2008 05:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das leuchtet nicht,


Der Magicool Radi leuchtet auch erst wenn du sowas mit einbaust  :
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p149_Kaltlicht-Kathode-UV--Schwarzlicht-.html

Die erwarteten Lieferzeiten kannst du per Mail oder Foreneintrag direkt bei AT nachfragen  .


----------



## MSIX38 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 31.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 31.05.2008 05:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah okay, ich dachte das ding hat ne interne Leuchte...gut dann denke ich werde drauf wohl verzichten. Noch ne Frage. Wie sieht es mit Korrusionsschutz und destillierstes Wasser aus? Bekomme ich das im Lieferumfang mit oder muss ich das extra beim Baumarkt kaufen? Vielleicht bekomme ich das ja auch bei AquaTuning.


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 31.05.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Frage. Wie sieht es mit Korrusionsschutz und destillierstes Wasser aus? Bekomme ich das im Lieferumfang mit oder muss ich das extra beim Baumarkt kaufen? Vielleicht bekomme ich das ja auch bei AquaTuning.


Passendes Wasser bekommst du im Baumarkt(in unserem als "Bügelbedarf").

Korrosionsschutz muss bei einem reinen Kupfer-Sytem eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein, schadet aber auch nicht. Im Baumarkt gibt es da Glysantin(G4 welches eigentlich für das Auto gedacht ist aber auch prima in einer Wakü funktioniert(färbt das Wasser leicht blau).
Alternativ kann man auch zum speziellen Wakü-Produkt greifen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2393_Innovatek-Protect-Konzentrat-500ml.html


----------



## MSIX38 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 31.05.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Passendes Wasser bekommst du im Baumarkt(in unserem als "Bügelbedarf").
> 
> Korrosionsschutz muss bei einem reinen Kupfer-Sytem eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein, schadet aber auch nicht. Im Baumarkt gibt es da Glysantin(G4 welches eigentlich für das Auto gedacht ist aber auch prima in einer Wakü funktioniert(färbt das Wasser leicht blau).
> Alternativ kann man auch zum speziellen Wakü-Produkt greifen:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2393_Innovatek-Protect-Konzentrat-500ml.html



Muss nicht sein aber bringt das irgendwelche Vor- bzw. Nachteile?


----------



## MSIX38 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Mein Bekannter hat nen Q9450 und will wissen, ob sich ein 780i SLI oder ein X48 Board besser eignet?! Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Dual Core wohl besser für den 780i SLI Board geeignet ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 31.05.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bekannter hat nen Q9450 und will wissen, ob sich ein 780i SLI oder ein X48 Board besser eignet?! Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Dual Core wohl besser für den 780i SLI Board geeignet ist.



der 780i sli ist besser (=überhaupt) für sli und zum heizen geeignet. ansonsten wären mir keine vorteile bekannt.


----------



## MSIX38 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 31.05.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> der 780i sli ist besser (=überhaupt) für sli und zum heizen geeignet. ansonsten wären mir keine vorteile bekannt.



Also für den Quad ist ein 780i SLI Board besser? Was wäre denn für den X48 besser?


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

So nochmal die Liste*updated*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit alles klar? Will morgen bestellen. Wie sieht es mit Wasserzusätzen, beispielsweise das AT-Protect-Plus 1000ml aus? 
Kann man das ohne jede weitere Gemisch nutzen?

**edit: Wo kann ich die 3 Lüfter anschließen?


----------



## DarkTigger (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 31.05.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Korrusionsschutz und destillierstes Wasser aus? Bekomme ich das im Lieferumfang mit oder muss ich das extra beim Baumarkt kaufen? Vielleicht bekomme ich das ja auch bei AquaTuning.



http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2838_Ultra-Pure-Water-1000ml.html

reicht doch normalerweise auch? oder brauch ich nochn zusatz?


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Er würde dann noch NB/SB kühlen, also bräuchte ich afaik davon 2 Stück oder?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3372_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-NB-780i.html


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 31.05.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für den Quad ist ein 780i SLI Board besser? Was wäre denn für den X48 besser?


Ein 780i ist nie besser. Wenn man aber SLI und DDR2 will ist er noch der beste der beides unterstützt.


> Soweit alles klar? Will morgen bestellen. Wie sieht es mit Wasserzusätzen, beispielsweise das AT-Protect-Plus 1000ml aus?
> Kann man das ohne jede weitere Gemisch nutzen?


Das wäre das von mir genannte als Fertigmischung zum höheren Preis.


> **edit: Wo kann ich die 3 Lüfter anschließen?


Am Mainboard, direkt am Netzteil oder an einer eventuell vorhandenen Lüftersteuerung.
Wenn der entsprechende Anschluss genug aushält kann man die Kabel der drei Lüfter auch zusammen löten, dann gibt es weniger Wirrwar.


> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2838_Ultra-Pure-Water-1000ml.html
> reicht doch normalerweise auch? oder brauch ich nochn zusatz?


Richt auch, allerdings bekommst du für den Preis 5l destilliertes Wasser im Baumarkt was auch nichts anderes ist.



> Er würde dann noch NB/SB kühlen, also bräuchte ich afaik davon 2 Stück oder?
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3372_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-NB-780i.html


Nein, der Kühler passt nur auf die NB. Für die SB brauchst du diesen(steht doch in der Liste  ):
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3728_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-NB-SB-6.html
Ausserdem dürfen die Spawas auf keinen Fall ungekühlt bleiben und gerade da bricht der Luftstrom beim Wechsel von Lukü auf Wakü am stärksten ein.
Folgender Kühler sollte Abhilfe schaffen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2917_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Mosfet-EVGA-680i.html


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Zum EK Waternlock, der von Dir verlinkte Kühler ist doch für ein 680i Board. Kann ich das auch für ein 780er benutzen? Und ist das für die NB oder für die SB? 

Ich meinte die hier, sind afaik sowohl für NB/SB?!
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3731_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-NB-SB-5-Acetal.html

Beim Baumarkt (OBI;BAUHAUS) müsste ich also die 5-fache Menge zum gleichen Preis bekommen, danke für den Tipp! 

War die Zusammenstellung sonst okay? 

Noch ne Frage. Wenn er nen X48 Board (Rampage Formula) haben will, welche Komponenten des Boards sollte man da kühlen? Ist das Intel-X48 Board nicht kühler als ein 780i SLI Chipsatz?

Die dazugehörigen 2*HD3870 bräuchte er nicht wasserzukühlen, weil die von Haus aus schon eine gute Kühlung haben. (HIS HD3870 iceQ 3)


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 01.06.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum EK Waternlock, der von Dir verlinkte Kühler ist doch für ein 680i Board. Kann ich das auch für ein 780er benutzen? Und ist das für die NB oder für die SB?


Steht doch alles in meinem Text.
Das "680i" ist nur ein Name für den Kühler da er unter anderem auf den 680i passt. Für die SB vom 780i brauchst du diesen Kühler aber auch.


> Ich meinte die hier, sind afaik sowohl für NB/SB?!
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3731_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-NB-SB-5-Acetal.html


Das sind alles nur Namen. Was genau wo passt steht in der Tabelle:
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/download/EK_Compatibility_NB_SB_Mosfet_04-2008.pdf


> War die Zusammenstellung sonst okay?


Eigentlich schon. Allerdings ehe ich keinen Sinn darin den Alphacool Radi zu nehmen wenn er doch nicht besser ist als das kleine Magicool Modell.
Wenn noch ein Mobo-Set dazu kommt wirst du außerdem mehr Anschlüsse brauchen.



> Noch ne Frage. Wenn er nen X48 Board (Rampage Formula) haben will, welche Komponenten des Boards sollte man da kühlen? Ist das Intel-X48 Board nicht kühler als ein 780i SLI Chipsatz?


Intel Chipsätze sind grundsätzlich kühler als die Intel Modelle. Ausserdem kann die SB von der Wakü ausgenommen werden, da sie fast überhaupt keine Wärme produziert(wenn sie an der Heatpipe hängt braucht es aber einen neuen passiv-Kühlkörper).


> Die dazugehörigen 2*HD3870 bräuchte er nicht wasserzukühlen, weil die von Haus aus schon eine gute Kühlung haben. (HIS HD3870 iceQ 3)


Wirklich brauchen tut man eine Wakü nie  . 
Mit zwei Grakas wäre der Triple-Radi aber schon schwer beschäftigt, also dürfen die gerne außen vor bleiben.


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Sorry ol, aber ich steige wirklich grade nicht so ein. Wenn ich jetzt also für die NB und für die SB jeweils einen Kühler habe, reicht das denn um das Mobo komplett zu kühlen. Was hat das mit dem Mosfet 1 und Mosfet 2 auf sich? 

Bin echt verwirrt, hoffe du hast etwas Verständnis dafür.


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 01.06.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ol, aber ich steige wirklich grade nicht so ein. Wenn ich jetzt also für die NB und für die SB jeweils einen Kühler habe, reicht das denn um das Mobo komplett zu kühlen. Was hat das mit dem Mosfet 1 und Mosfet 2 auf sich?


Mosfet=Spawa=Spannungswandler   .

Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt sollten die auf jeden Fall mit gekühlt werden. Gerade wenn ein Quad-Core zum Einsatz kommt welcher eventuell auch noch übertaktet wird werden sie stark belastet und die passiv-Konstruktionen sind eigentlich darauf ausgelegt den Luftstrom vom Prozessorlüfter zu nutzen.


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 01.06.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mosfet=Spawa=Spannungswandler   .


Ah okay.


> Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt sollten die auf jeden Fall mit gekühlt werden. Gerade wenn ein Quad-Core zum Einsatz kommt welcher eventuell auch noch übertaktet wird werden sie stark belastet und die passiv-Konstruktionen sind eigentlich darauf ausgelegt den Luftstrom vom Prozessorlüfter zu nutzen.



Das heißt also, dass ich insgesamt 4 Kühler brauche? 

Mosfet 1
Mosfet 2
SB
NB

Fehlt was?


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 01.06.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt also, dass ich insgesamt 4 Kühler brauche?
> 
> Mosfet 1
> Mosfet 2
> ...


Fehlen tut nichts.
Manche Boards haben aber auch nur eine Reihe Spawas, dann sparst du dir den "Mosfet 2"-Kühler.


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 01.06.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlen tut nichts.
> Manche Boards haben aber auch nur eine Reihe Spawas, dann sparst du dir den "Mosfet 2"-Kühler.



Wie gesagt, 2 Optionen stehen zur Auswahl. Kannst du mal helfen, welche Option leistungsstärker wäre? 

Option 1:

ASUS Rampage Formula X48 Board
2*HIS HD3870

oder 

Option2:

XFX nforce 780i SLI 
XFX 8800GTX


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Nr2 ist in den Spielen schneller welche CF nicht richtig unterstützt und wenn den HD3870 ihr Ram aus geht. Bei Optimierten Spielen mit nicht sooo großen Texturen etc. führt Nr1. 
Ich persönlich würde lieber zur unkomplizierten Single-GPU Config greifen, auch wenn die dann nicht ganz so 1337-mäßig ist.

Wenn zu Nr. 2 aber nicht noch eine zweite Graka soll würde ich ein Board mit Intel Chip statt dem 780i nehmen  .


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 01.06.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nr2 ist in den Spielen schneller welche CF nicht richtig unterstützt und wenn den HD3870 ihr Ram aus geht. Bei Optimierten Spielen mit nicht sooo großen Texturen etc. führt Nr1.
> Ich persönlich würde lieber zur unkomplizierten Single-GPU Config greifen, auch wenn die dann nicht ganz so 1337-mäßig ist.
> 
> Wenn zu Nr. 2 aber nicht noch eine zweite Graka soll würde ich ein Board mit Intel Chip statt dem 780i nehmen  .



Es besteht aber ja für später die Option, einer Aufrüstung. Er würde sich erstmal eine 8800GTX holen und später dann, wenn die Preise wieder runterpurzeln, dann eine 2. GTX. 
Da wäre die XFX 780i SLI also keine so verkehrte Idee. Zumal das Board ja Tripple SLI unterstützt, dann kann man sogar noch 3 Karten parallel laufen laufen, wenn es da nicht schon leistungsstärkere Karten gibt.


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 01.06.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nr2 ist in den Spielen schneller welche CF nicht richtig unterstützt und wenn den HD3870 ihr Ram aus geht. Bei Optimierten Spielen mit nicht sooo großen Texturen etc. führt Nr1.


Option 2 unterstützt definitiv gar kein X-Fire.    


> Ich persönlich würde lieber zur unkomplizierten Single-GPU Config greifen, auch wenn die dann nicht ganz so 1337-mäßig ist.


Was heißt 1337-mäßig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 01.06.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht aber ja für später die Option, einer Aufrüstung. Er würde sich erstmal eine 8800GTX holen und später dann, wenn die Preise wieder runterpurzeln, dann eine 2. GTX.



in anbetracht des tromverbrauches des g80, die vorraussichtlich schon in wenigen monaten als single-gpu verfügbare leistung eines dual-gespanns, die immer noch sehr hohen (gebraucht)preise und den saftigen aufschlag fürs mainbord im vergleich zu z.b. einem guten p35 und den auch hier höheren stromverbrauch würde ich mir nochmal ganz genau überlegen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass diese option wahrgenommen wird und dass sie dann auch noch die günstigere darstellt.


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 01.06.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> in anbetracht des tromverbrauches des g80, die vorraussichtlich schon in wenigen monaten als single-gpu verfügbare leistung eines dual-gespanns, die immer noch sehr hohen (gebraucht)preise und den saftigen aufschlag fürs mainbord im vergleich zu z.b. einem guten p35 und den auch hier höheren stromverbrauch würde ich mir nochmal ganz genau überlegen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass diese option wahrgenommen wird und dass sie dann auch noch die günstigere darstellt.



Das kümmert ihn nicht


----------



## MSIX38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Also jetzt hat er seine 2*8800GT Karten und noch immer keine gescheite WaKü zusammen.  

**edit**

So, das wird´s jetzt wohl werden. Die Spawas und NB/SB lässt er jetzt außen mal vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olstyle (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 02.06.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> So, das wird´s jetzt wohl werden. Die Spawas und NB/SB lässt er jetzt außen mal vor.


Keine Einwände.

Als nächste Update würde ich mich dann erst mal an die Grakas machen.


----------



## MSIX38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

**updated:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olstyle (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Bis auf die Backplate und den Acetal-Deckel(macht eigentlich keinen Unterschide oder der aus Acryl) kann ich keine der Änderungen begrüßen.
So ein Aufsteckagb macht das Entlüften fast unmöglich, der Alphacool-Radi lohnt nicht und Loonies sind ein gutes Stück schlechter als S-Flex.
 6-Lüfter am Radi sind auch Unsinn, da die Verbesserung im Luftdurchsatz in keinem Verhältnis zur Lautstärke steht.


----------



## MSIX38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 02.06.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf die Backplate und den Acetal-Deckel(macht eigentlich keinen Unterschide oder der aus Acryl) kann ich keine der Änderungen begrüßen.
> So ein Aufsteckagb macht das Entlüften fast unmöglich, der Alphacool-Radi lohnt nicht und Loonies sind ein gutes Stück schlechter als S-Flex.
> 6-Lüfter am Radi sind auch Unsinn, da die Verbesserung im Luftdurchsatz in keinem Verhältnis zur Lautstärke steht.




Ich habe falsch aufgelistet, die Lüfter sollen natürlich nur 1 mal sein und . Wieso lohnt der http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2762_NexXxoS-Xtreme-III-360-Radiator-Rev-2.html
nicht?


----------



## olstyle (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 02.06.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso lohnt der http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2762_NexXxoS-Xtreme-III-360-Radiator-Rev-2.html
> nicht?


Weil Magicool nun mal gleichwertige bis bessere Radiatoren zum niedrigeren Preis bietet  .
Wenn du mehr als den Slim willst, dann nehm halt den Xtreme:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 02.06.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 02.06.2008 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo ist der unterschied?


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

***

So, du meintest, die Pumpe mit AGB ist nicht toll, habe ich mich dann doch für die Laing DDC 12V Pro Light entschieden. Dafür habe ich mir halt nen günstigeres AGB ausgesucht. Die billigeren Lüfter habe ich durch die S-Flex ersetzt. 

Ach ja! 
Und den Radi von NexXxos habe ich durch den von Dir empfohlenen MagiCool XTREME Triple 360 ersetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlauch und alles nat. mit dabei. Man sieht es nur nicht bei der Auflistung. Kein Platz mehr.


----------



## olstyle (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.06.2008 06:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der unterschied?


Die Xtreme Variante ist etwas dicker. Dadurch ergibt sich eine größere Oberfläche und somit eine etwas bessere Kühlmöglichkeit. 

Zur neuen Zusammenstellung:
Der AGB hat 1/8 Gewinde statt der normalen 1/4, da brauchst du entweder spezial-Anschlüsse oder ein anderes Modell.
Der Rest ist top.


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 03.06.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur neuen Zusammenstellung:
> Der AGB hat 1/8 Gewinde statt der normalen 1/4, da brauchst du entweder spezial-Anschlüsse oder ein anderes Modell.


Aha dann brauch ich also ein AGB mit 1/4 Gewinde? Asooo klar, ich habe ja auch G1/4" Verschraubungen...


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

???


----------



## olstyle (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.06.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ???


Du hast es doch schon selbst richtig erklärt:
Die "normalen" Wakü Anschlüsse haben 1/4Zoll Aussengewinde. Dem Entsprechend sollte man auch Teile mit 1/4Zoll Innengewinde haben um die Anschlüsse benutzen zu können.


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 03.06.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es doch schon selbst richtig erklärt:
> Die "normalen" Wakü Anschlüsse haben 1/4Zoll Aussengewinde. Dem Entsprechend sollte man auch Teile mit 1/4Zoll Innengewinde haben um die Anschlüsse benutzen zu können.


Ich wollte doch nur mal sicher gehen.


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Hallo mal ne Frage ist das zuviel Paste oder is das okay so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 07.06.2008 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mal ne Frage ist das zuviel Paste oder is das okay so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-was für ne paste ist das?
-ist das vor einbau oder der abdruck nach abnehmen? (falls letzterers: wie sieht die gegenseite aus?)
-sind kühler und cpu plan bzw. in gleichem maße gewölbt?

daumenXpi siehts aber ganz gut aus, vielleicht nen tick zu wenig. (ist bei der ungleichmäßigen schicht schwerer abzuschätzen - am rand ist definitiv recht wenig, aber ggf. in der mitte zuviel, dass dann eh zum rand gedrückt wird)


----------



## MSIX38 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 07.06.2008 02:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 07.06.2008 01:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arctic Silver 5 für den Wasser CPU Kühler "EK Supreme Acetal".
Kühler is plan.

Danke für den die Antwort.


----------



## MSIX38 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*

Is es normal dass Kühlwasser sich mit der Zeit blau färbt? Liegt das in Zusammenhang mit der Wärmetemperatur?


----------



## olstyle (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 16.06.2008 04:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Is es normal dass Kühlwasser sich mit der Zeit blau färbt? Liegt das in Zusammenhang mit der Wärmetemperatur?


Was hast du den außer purem Wasser in der Wakü?

Bei mir bleibt es immer Farblos(bis ich dann doch angst vor Algen bekomme und G48 rein kipp  ).

Wenn du die Wakü vorher nicht ganz durchgespült hattest können das Rückstände aus z.B. der Fertigung des Radis sein.


----------



## MSIX38 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 19.06.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 16.06.2008 04:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AV Protect Blue is drin


----------



## olstyle (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 19.06.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> AV Protect Blue is drin


Man beachten den Namen  .


----------



## MSIX38 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 19.06.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachten den Namen  .


----------



## olstyle (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				MSIX38 am 19.06.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 19.06.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Man beachten den Namen  .


...und ignoriere meine Grammatik  .


----------



## MSIX38 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Frage*



			
				olstyle am 19.06.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ignoriere meine Grammatik  .


Mache ich Olli!!!


----------

